# FF und Arial Narrow



## KPJHK (29. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da es auf dauer langweilt immer nur Verdana und Arial zu verwenden, bin ich auf meiner Suche nach neuen Standardschriftarten auf _Arial Narrow_ gestoßen.

Ausgangscode:


```
body {
	font-family: Arial Narrow, Verdana, Arial;
}
```

Mein Problem:
In Opera und IE funktioniert die Schriftart problemlos, im FF allerdings wird sie überhaupt nicht erkannt und es wird auf die zweite angegebene Schriftart (in meinem Fall Verdana) zurückgegriffen.

Ich habe bereits einen kleinen Trick gefunden, wie man die Schriftart auch im FF darstellen kann. Das ganze funktioniert wie folgt:


```
body {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-stretch: condensed;
}
```

Allerdings verstehen das Opera und der IE nicht.

Gibt es hierfür eine einfache Lösung?

Danke vorab und viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sprint (29. April 2012)

Als Standardschrift verstehe ich eine Schrift, die auf nahezu allen Computern standardmäßig, also im Lieferzustand, enthalten ist. Und danach war früher zumindest, Arial Narrow keine Standardschrift. (Hab deswegen sogar mal eine Gerichtsverhandlung gewonnen) Deshalb glaube ich auch nicht, daß das jetzt anders ist. Wie ich über Google erfahren habe, gibt es aber auch mit anderen Programmen Schwierigkeiten Arial Narrow o.a. Schriftarten zu erkennen, z.B. Indesign. Vielleicht gehört FF ja auch dazu.
Abgesehen davon ist die ganze Arial Familie sowas von langweilig und ausgelutscht, daß fast jede andere Schrift besser ist. Schau dich besser mal unter Google Fonts oder Font Squirrel um. Da findest du mit Sicherheit Schriften mit geringer Laufweite, die in dein Projekt passen. Ich selbst nutze Google Fonts und die werden meiner Erfahrung nach auf jedem Browser unter jedem System sauber angezeigt.


----------



## SpiceLab (29. April 2012)

An der Schriftart selbst dürfte es vermutlich nicht liegen.



			
				http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm#font_family hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das W3-Konsortium empfiehlt, Schriftartnamen, die Leerzeichen enthalten, in Anführungszeichen zu setzen, also z.B. font-family:"Century Schoolbook",Times. Sie können dazu die doppelten oder die einfachen Anführungszeichen (Hochkomma) verwenden



Zitat-Quelle: font-family (Schriftart)


```
body {
    font-family: 'Arial Narrow', Verdana, Arial;
}
```

Und um sicher zu stellen, dass auch Dritte in den Genuß kommen, die diese Schriftart überhaupt nicht auf ihrem System vorrätig haben, ist hier *@font-face* die erste Wahl.


----------



## KPJHK (29. April 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

@Sprint: Guter Tipp, Google Fonts kannte ich bisher noch nicht!

Generell: Müsste "Arial Narrow" nicht eigentlich bei meinen installierten Schriftarten auftauchen? Habe mal nach "narrow" gesucht und nichts gefunden... Oder heißt die im System evtl. anders?


----------



## SpiceLab (29. April 2012)

KPJHK hat gesagt.:


> Generell: Müsste "Arial Narrow" nicht eigentlich bei meinen installierten Schriftarten auftauchen?


Nicht zwingend - auf meinem System existiert sie nicht, trotz installierten "Arial".



KPJHK hat gesagt.:


> Habe mal nach "narrow" gesucht und nichts gefunden... Oder heißt die im System evtl. anders?


Eher "Arial Narrow Regular" - siehe Arial Narrow Font.


----------

